# Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. April 2014)

Da ich gestern sowas von saudumm angeredet wurde, mich aber völlig im Recht fühle,  würde mich interessieren wie im folgenden Fall die rechtliche Lage ist:

Kurzes geteertes Stück Weg (ca 100m), das zu einem Gehöft führt, dann fängt ein normaler Feldweg an, der zu einer kleinen Ortschaft führt.

Von der Ortschaft kommend gehen von einem Haupweg mehrere andere Wege ab (u.a. der o.g.) die ich zweifelsfrei benutzten darf.
Nirgendwo steht ein Verkehrsschild.

Nun bin ich gestern einer "Dame" (vermutlich Anwohnerin des Gehöfts), die ihren Hund mit dem Auto Gassi gehen ließ, begegnet.
Ich bin ihr ausgewichen, habe freundlich gegrüßt, worauf sie Gesprächs-bzw. Streitlust signalisiert hat...|rolleyes
Da ich ein auswärtiges Kennzeichen habe, dachte ich eigentlich, ich müßte nur kurz erklären, das ich dort Fischen darf und habe die Scheibe heruntergelassen.
Die Gute hat mich aber gleich in einem Tonfall, den ich mir nicht gefallen lasse, gleich sowas von dumm angemacht...#d
Angeblich ist das ein Privatweg.

Mag sein, aber wenn da kein Schild steht, bin ich der Meinung, sie kann mir nix.#c
Wobei ich eh stark bezweifle, daß der Weg ihr alleine gehören kann, da dort mehrer Anlieger ihre Felder haben und er direkt am Damm entlang verläuft, hinter dem alles in öffentlicher Hand liegt...

Die Tatsache, daß ich als Gewässerwart evtl. erweiterte Befugnisse habe, da meine Kontrollgänge der Gewässerbewirtschaftung dienen (ich war wirklich nur dort, um einen Blick auf ein paar bestimmte Stellen zu werfen) sei jetzt nur am Rande erwähnt...

Meiner Meinung nach darf, solange da kein offizielles Verbotsschild steht, jeder diesen Weg benutzen.

Lieg ich damit falsch???


----------



## labralehn (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Erkundige Dich mal bei der Gemeinde dort, ob die evtl. "eine Satzung über die Benutzung der gemeindlichen Feldwege in der Gemeinde" haben.



Ist auch wieder in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich



> *Nutzungsbeschränkung*
> 
> In Baden-Württemberg sind Feldwege dem Gemeingebrauch  gewidmet, jedoch nur als beschränkt öffentlicher Weg für die  Bewirtschaftung der angrenzenden land- und forstwirtschaftlichen  Grundstücke. Es kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit angezeigt werden, wenn ein  Feldweg ohne Sondernutzungserlaubnis befahren wird. Eine gesonderte  Sperrung durch Verkehrszeichen ist nicht erforderlich, da die Feldwege  bereits auf Grund ihrer Widmung als beschränkt öffentlicher Weg gesperrt  sind.
> In Nordrhein-Westfalen  werden Wirtschaftswege nicht als öffentliche Straßen oder Wege  gewidmet, sondern bleiben Privatwege, auch wenn sie zwischenzeitlich ins  Eigentum der Stadt oder Gemeinde gelangt sind. Es wird angenommen, dass  Wirtschaftswege ursprünglich (einige bei den Aufteilungen der  Gemeinschaftsflächen zu Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts) aus dem Eigentum  der anliegenden Grundstücke entstanden und weiterhin für deren Nutzung  bestimmt sind.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaftsweg


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Normalerweise steht und fällt das mit der (öffentlich-rechtlichen / straßen- und wegerechtlichen) "Widmung" des (Feld-) Weges.

Diese Materie regelt jedes Bundesland für sich - also --> Bay. Regelungen mal abchecken!

Ein nichtamtliches Schild mit der Aufschrift "Privatweg" kann jeder aufstellen - solange dort amtlich nichts durch Beschilderung geregelt ist, würdest Du Dich zumindest nicht ordnungswidrig verhalten, wenn Du durchfährst.

Etwas problematischer wird´s, wenn der Weg komplett Privateigentum ist - stell´ Dir vor, jemand fährt über Dein Grundstück, nur weil Du keinen Zaun dort hast - würde Dich auch nicht erfreuen - aber selbst dann sind die Rechtsfolgen nicht wirklich besorgniserregend - zumal es für Dich bei dem Weg an der Erkennbarkeit von Ge- und Verboten seitens des / der Eigentümer fehlt, sofern diese denn bestehen.

Also - ich würde da weiter durchfahren - zur Not hilft Dir, dass erstmal alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Purist (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Die rechtliche Situation ergibt sich doch meist aus der Geschichte. Wenn Wege schon seit jeher der Gemeinschaft offen standen, auch von ihr gemeinsam angelegt wurden, darf man sie i.d.R. auch befahren. Im nördlichen Niedersachsen kenne ich das so, dass wo kein Schild steht, jeder Feldweg von jedermann befahren werden darf, was auch gerne von vielen genutzt wird. Wege bei denen das nicht erlaubt ist, das sind meist nur Zufahrten zu (meist neueren) Höfen, die privat gebaut wurden, haben eine Beschilderung.

Hier in Hessen steht eigentlich immer ein Schild, wer welchen Weg befahren darf, das ist dann meist nur Land- und Forstwirtschaft und für somit Angler tabu. 
Näheres regelt die Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Danke Für die Antworten!



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein nichtamtliches Schild mit der Aufschrift "Privatweg" kann jeder aufstellen - solange dort amtlich nichts durch Beschilderung geregelt ist, würdest Du Dich zumindest nicht ordnungswidrig verhalten, wenn Du durchfährst.


Genau so hab ich das auch gesehen.
Aber da steht ja nicht mal ein handgemaltes Schildchen...
Also woher soll ich es wissen???#c



> Etwas problematischer wird´s, wenn der Weg komplett Privateigentum ist - stell´ Dir vor, jemand fährt über Dein Grundstück, nur weil Du keinen Zaun dort hast - würde Dich auch nicht erfreuen - aber selbst dann sind die Rechtsfolgen nicht wirklich besorgniserregend - zumal es für Dich bei dem Weg an der Erkennbarkeit von Ge- und Verboten seitens des / der Eigentümer fehlt, sofern diese denn bestehen.


Ich habe da vollstes Verständnis.
Deshalb bin ich bisher auch (fast) immer vom Dorf aus gekommen und hab wieder gewendet.
Aber umdrehen ist dort ein Kunststück und ich hab immer Angst, daß ich doch mal in der Ackerfurche hängen bleibe...|rolleyes

Wenn sie mir halbwegs freundlich erklärt hätte, daß es ein Privatweg ist, wäre es auch was ganz anderes.

Aber der Ton macht die Musik und in dem hat sie sich gewaltig vergriffen...

Normalerweise hätte ich hier, bei anderer Gelegenheit mal ein Gespräch gesucht, die Situation erklärt und, ob Privatweg oder nicht, Wegezoll in Form von Räucheraal o.ä. angeboten.

:mIch habe z.B. von einigen Bauern die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis, bestimmte Wiesen und Felder zu befahren, solange ich keinen Flurschaden hinterlasse (also nach der Ernte und bei trockenem Boden).


> Also - ich würde da weiter durchfahren - zur Not hilft Dir, dass erstmal alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wenn Du das so sagst, hilft es mir!

Die Abkürzung spart mir (einfach) ca. zwei Kilometer Umweg, also wäre ich ja blöd, sie nicht zu nehmen, wenn ich es darf...

Freundliche Leute will ich nicht unnötig stören, aber bei der ist es mir wurscht.
Wie man in den Wald rein ruft, so ruft es zurück...

Wenn ihr das nicht passt und im sie im Recht ist, kann sie, hoffentlich auf eigene Kosten, dort ein amtliches Schild austellen.
Solange sie das nicht tut, muss sie damit Leben!

Dann sollte aber auch geklärt werden, ob die Schxxß Elektrozäune für ihre Gäule mein Uferbetretungrecht einschränken.:g

Werde die Frage mal abklären.
Die Abkürzung kennen (und nutzen) nur eine handvoll Leute.
Wenn wir dort fahren dürfen, hab ich gute Lust, es auf unserer Homepage, auf der Startseite, allen Mitgliedern mitzuteilen...

Die hat mich echt auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt...
:e  #4  :g


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Stichwort Gewohnheitsrecht.
Grob gesagt ein Recht, das aus längerer Nutzung bzw. aus "Brauchtum" entsteht. Wenn ihr also schon seit zig Jahren über den Weg fahrt, und das vllt. auch schon eure Eltern taten, wird das von so ziemlich jedem Gericht abgesegnet.
Dazu ruhig mal ein bischen googlen #6


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

naja mit gewohnheitsrecht ist nicht gleich alles erlaubt 
wenn sich die situation z.b ändert bezweifle ich das stark
er schreibt ja selber das nur wenige denn weg nutzen u.s.w
aber wenn man aus frust oder gleich provokation oder absichtlich jemanden dann stören will ich weiß nicht 
anders kann ich denn verweis mit der hompage  nicht deuten
es macht ja ein unterschied wenn ab und zu mal jemand duchfährt oder auf einmal sich das stark ändert und sehr viele dies machen
auch wenn der ton die musik macht ändert es nichts am lied text 
wenn jemand im recht ist dieses bewusst zu ignorieren weill die person einen stört ist irgendwie auch nicht besser oder ?
mit dem argument könnte ich mich ja auch in deinem vorgarten setzen und auch sagen kein zaun kein schild pech  ( ok beispiel ist etwas überspitzt )

ich kann dich ja verstehen das du sauer bist aber ich würde einfach durchartmen und es gut sein lassen wenn in zukunft es weiteren ärger gibt kann man darauf reagieren 
genau aus solchen sachen können schnell kleinkriege entstehen


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert,hab eine unbeschilderte Betonstraße
befahren und wurde dann allerdings recht freundlich von einem Förster 
belehrt,er nannte mir auch das entsprechende Gesetzblatt in welchem 
das Wald und Feldwegbenutzungsrecht bundesweit geregelt ist .Hab es aber vergessen ,sollte man aber vielleicht bei Google in Erfahrung bringen können,nach seiner Ausführung muß es nicht zwingend ausgeschildert sein.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> aber wenn man aus frust oder gleich provokation oder absichtlich jemanden dann stören will ich weiß nicht
> anders kann ich denn verweis mit der hompage  nicht deuten
> es macht ja ein unterschied wenn ab und zu mal jemand duchfährt oder auf einmal sich das stark ändert und sehr viele dies machen
> (...)
> ...


Keine Sorge, wenn ich Fischen geh, will ich meine Ruhe und die habe ich nicht, wenn ich mich auf einen Krieg einlasse.

:mDeswegen lass ich lieber hier ein bisschen Dampf ab, bevor ich bei unserem nächsten Treffen explodiere...

Ich werde auch den Teufel tun und den Weg publik machen.
Aber das ist blanker Egoismus:
:mWir haben 270 aktive Mitglieder von denen höchstens 30 regelmäßig an das Flüsschen regelmäßig befischen. 
In dem Bereich sind es keine fünf.
Das darf gerne so bleiben...:q

So schlimm kann also die Störung durch uns Fischer also nicht sein..

Den Weg hab ich heuer das zweite Mal (durchgehend) benutzt.
Und da steht nix von Privatweg.
Ich hab sie freundlich gegrüßt, aber sie hat mich gleich übel beschimpft und da bin ich empfindlich...

Also wer hat da wen, aus Frust provoziert bzw. gestört?

Falls es ein Privatweg ist (was ich w.g. stark bezweifle) soll sie ein (selbstgemaltes) Schild aufstellen.
Das hätte ich respektiert.
Woher soll ich das wissen???
Da da nix steht seh ich mich im Recht.
Dann soll sie mich darauf hinweisen und sich das Ausrasten für´s nächste Mal aufheben!

Der Umweg ist für mich zu verschmerzen.
Aber mit ihrer Koppel kann ich ihr jederzeit das Leben schwer machen:
:mSie müsste mit dem Zaun mehrere Meter Abstand zum Ufer halten, spart sich das aber, indem sie einfach nur die Flanken bis direkt an die Uferlinie absteckt und sich mehrere hundert Meter parallell zum Ufer spart...

Das nervt beim Rückweg vom Aalfischen mehr, als wenn zwei, drei Mal in der Woche ein Auto am Haus vorbeifährt... 
Und Tagsüber ist da Strom drauf....|scardie:

Aber darüber habe ICH seit drei Jahren hinweggesehen!

Ich geb mir große Mühe, unnötige Streitereien zu vermeiden, selbst wenn ich im Recht bin, weil sie´s nicht wert sind.
Aber ich lass mir nicht alles gefallen!

:mWenn  man in Frieden leben will, ist es oft kein Fehler, jemandem, der Streit  sucht, klar zu machen, daß ihn nicht nochmal haben will...


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Kann dich ja auch gut verstehen
Wollte dir nur damit zeigen das es Blödsinn ist so zu reagieren weill es im grunde auch nicht besser wäre
Solche sachen schaukeln sich schnell hoch
Und selbst wenn du recht hast was bringt es einen ?
Man beschäftigt sich damit stunden lang oder Tage und macht sich unnötig die nerven kaput es ist es oftmals nicht wert soviel Energie in so etwas oder solche leute zu setzten 



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler? (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Wenn ich mir unsicher bin ob etwas erlaubt ist, frage ich mich immer:  "Ist es verboten?" Wenn ich mir diese Frage mit "nein" beantworten kann  habe ich in der Regel keine Bedenken mehr. 

Denn wie oben schon geschrieben alles was nicht verboten ist, sollte ja erlaubt sein 






Purist schrieb:


> Im  nördlichen Niedersachsen kenne ich das so, dass wo kein Schild steht,  jeder Feldweg von jedermann befahren werden darf, was auch gerne von  vielen genutzt wird.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Bei uns ist es auch nicht unüblich mal die  Feldwege zu benutzen wenns einem ein bisschen Strecke erspaart oder auch  wenn man mal zu viel Langeweile hat und nur mal "gucken will ob einer  guckt".


----------



## Fuehrungsbache (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da ich gestern sowas von saudumm angeredet wurde, mich aber völlig im Recht fühle,  würde mich interessieren wie im folgenden Fall die rechtliche Lage ist:
> 
> Kurzes geteertes Stück Weg (ca 100m), das zu einem Gehöft führt, dann fängt ein normaler Feldweg an, der zu einer kleinen Ortschaft führt.
> 
> ...


Laut Forst -und Feldgesetz ist das Befahren (auch wenn kein Schild da steht) der Feldwege nur der Land -und Forstwirtschaft gestattet.
Bei uns haben Angler eine schriftliche Genehmigung der Gemeinde damit sie an die Gewässer kommen.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Und wer definiert jetzt feldweg.


Regeln lenken den weisen Mann, der Dummkopf befolgt sie.
Oscal Wilde


----------



## ernie1973 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Wenn "Feldweg" mal ein Rechtsbegriff ist, dann ist dieser Begriff auch irgendwo legaldefiniert (=im Gesetz oder Landesgesetz).

Irrtümer bei der Auslegung / Bestimmung eines "Feldweges" führen anderenfalls nie zum Nachteil (OWI oder gar Anzeige) des irrig Durchfahrenden, wenn vor Ort keine entsprechende amtliche Beschilderung erfolgte!

Es gibt ein bundeseinheitliches Schild "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" - dieses steht dort / oder eben nicht!

Ähnliches gilt für "Anlieger frei" - "Durchfahrt verboten" und weitere mögliche AMTLICHE  Schilder!

Handelt es sich um privaten Grund, dann liegt es beim Eigentümer, ob er eine Schranke aufstellt - oder ein Schild - oder ob er eben garnichts macht.

Fährt jemand auf privaten Grund, ohne zu wissen, oder auch nur erkennen zu können, dass es privater Grund und Boden ist, dann handelt der Fahrende schonmal nicht vorsätzlich, solange er es nicht (nachweisbar!) besser weiß - fahrlässige Verstöße sind bei privatem Grund schwer bis garnicht zu ahnden - und bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten etc. sind sie nicht zu ahnden, wenn nicht das (landes-) Gesetz etwas anderes bestimmt!

Also - ich würde dort, wo nichts geregelt ist entspannt durchfahren - denn *was* soll passieren?

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

@ Nachtschwärmer

Ist kein Amtliches Schild vorhanden darfst du den Weg befahren.
Wäre es ein Privatweg, darf man ein Verkehrsschild nur auf Antrag aufstellen.
Führt der Weg an ein Gewässer das Bewirtschaftet wird, das anders nicht erreichbar ist darf der Bewirtschafter ihn befahren.

Steht zum Beispiel ein Schild nur für Anwohner, darf auch ein Besucher der in diesem Bereich ein Gewässer oder einen Bekannten Besucht den Weg Befahren.

Steht ein Schild Verbot der Einfahrt wo ein Motorrad und ein Auto darauf zu sehen ist und ein Zusatz mit Anwohner frei angezeigt wird darf ein Erlaubnischein Inhaber nicht reinfahren. Ein Gewässerwart der mit der Bewirtschaftung des jeweiligen Gewässers betraut ist schon.


----------



## Fuehrungsbache (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Das ist leider falsch.Es muß kein Sperrschild da stehen und trotzdem ist das Befahren verboten.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Fuehrungsbache schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch.Es muß kein Sperrschild da stehen und trotzdem ist das Befahren verboten.



Im öffentlich-rechtlichen Verkehrsraum müssen Ge- und Verbote auch zur Kenntnis des Adressaten gelangen - dies geschieht in aller Regel durch (amtl. Verkehrs-) Schilder - und das auch bundeseinheitlich, wobei ein solches Schild einen Verwaltungsakt in Form der Allgemeinverfügung darstellt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Kein Schild --> kein Ge- oder Verbot--> keine Sanktionsmöglichkeit Seitens des Staates!

Wie soll man sonst als potentieller "Durchfahrer" wissen können, was man wo darf, oder nicht darf?

Bei privatem Grund gilt das von mir oben Gesagte nach wie vor - ohne von der Privateigentumseigenschaft eines Weges zu wissen, kann man auch nicht vorsätzlich private Rechte verletzen - also - steht dies in aller Regel auch einer Sanktionierung im Wege, da insoweit fahrlässige Unkenntnis des Durchfahrenen nicht ausreicht, um ihn - wie auch immer - zu "strafen".

Vereinfacht f priv. Grund  -> kein Schild oder sonstige Hinweise auf die Privatwegeigenschaft --> kein Wissen & Wollen = kein Vorsatz --> keine Sanktion!

Also - so oder so muss das Verbot für den Durchfahrenden, *sofern* denn eins besteht - auch ERKENNBAR sein - ansonsten passiert ihm im Ergebnis auch *nix*, wenn er doch durchfährt!

Ernie


----------



## Purist (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Angler? schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Bei uns ist es auch nicht unüblich mal die  Feldwege zu benutzen wenns einem ein bisschen Strecke erspaart oder auch  wenn man mal zu viel Langeweile hat und nur mal "gucken will ob einer  guckt".



..hier in Hessen sieht man desöfteren die Polizei, die solche Schleichwege kontrolliert (die mit "land und forstwirtschaftl. Verkehr frei" beschildert sind). Dort oben an der Küste ist es aber wirklich legal. Das hängt u.a. auch damit zusammen, dass dort der richtige Landstraßenbau erst in den 50er-60er Jahren einsetzte, vorher gab's nur Kleinbahn, Kanal oder die befestigten und für jeden nutzbaren Feldwege. Das Wegerecht lag dort spezifisch auch seit vielen Jahrhunderten in Gemeindehand, weil die Wege nur durch die Gemeinschaft erhalten werden konnten, für den Adel waren sie bezüglich Zoll kaum interessant, die Güter kamen alle per Schiff. 

So sieht er dann aus, der Föderalismus. Die einen waren schon früh fortschrittlich im Denken, wenn auch teilweise Rückständig in der Infrastruktur, die anderen ärgern sich noch heute mit den Überbleibseln aus totalitären Adelszeiten herum, als Wegenutzung ein irrsinnig teurer Spaß gewesen ist.


----------



## Corinna68 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Das Thema ist doch oft genug schon mal durchgekaut|bla:
Es gibt 
1.)öffentliche Feldwege welche der Gemeinde unterliegen
   da gilt das Jedermannsrecht ,aber nur solange wie angrenzenden Pacht oder Privatflächen ob Ackerland oder Wiesen nicht befahren,betreten oder andersweitig durch Fahrzeuge Zerstört werden 
Steht ein Verbotsschild Forst und Landwirtschaft frei ,hat kein anderes Fahrzeug diesen Weg ohne Sondergenehmigung zu befahren
2.) und Privateigentum
Bei Privateigentum reicht nur das Hinweisschild ,ist aber nicht Bedingung .Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe
3.) es gibt angler:l und angler:r und auch Uniformträger aber die sind wenigstens so nett und haben um Befahrung der Privatwege zwecks Kontrollen eine Genehmigung eingeholt#6


----------



## DAVE1 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Bin ich der gleichen Meinung, sonst Befahrungsrecht einholen das dauert seine Zeit wen man viele Flurstüche hat.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Purist (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Sehr gut beschrieben, Corinna. 
Bei Unklarheiten geht man eben, solange es kein Privatgrund ist, einfach zu Fuß.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> 2.) und Privateigentum
> Bei Privateigentum reicht nur das Hinweisschild ,ist aber nicht Bedingung .Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe




Ist so schnell dahergesagt die Sache mit der "Unwissenheit" - hört man auch oft - aber *hier* bin ich wirklich auf die Antwort gespannt...!

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische - wie soll denn die "Strafe" konkret aussehen, wenn jemand *unwissentlich* (und damit nicht vorsätzlich!) einen Weg befährt, der im privaten Eigentum steht und nicht entsprechend gekennzeichnet ist?

Bitte mit Rechtsgrundlage zum tieferen Verständnis - den Satz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht", kann ich in diesem Zusammenhang nämlich nicht erblicken, oder gesetzlich nachvollziehen - und in anderem Zusammenhang entspricht der Satz auch oft nur sehr bedingt und mit Einschränkungen der Realität....!

...ich bin gespannt - man lernt ja nie aus!



Ernie


----------



## Fuehrungsbache (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Der Feldweg (Wirtschaftsweg) ist aber kein öffentlicher Verkehrsraum !


----------



## labralehn (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

@ernie

Ist auch wieder in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich



> *Nutzungsbeschränkung*
> 
> In Baden-Württemberg *sind Feldwege dem Gemeingebrauch   gewidmet*, jedoch nur als beschränkt öffentlicher Weg für die   Bewirtschaftung der angrenzenden land- und forstwirtschaftlichen   Grundstücke. *Es kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit angezeigt werden, wenn ein   Feldweg ohne Sondernutzungserlaubnis befahren wird*. *Eine gesonderte   Sperrung durch Verkehrszeichen ist nicht erforderlich, da die Feldwege   bereits auf Grund ihrer Widmung als beschränkt öffentlicher Weg gesperrt   sind.*
> In Nordrhein-Westfalen   werden Wirtschaftswege nicht als öffentliche Straßen oder Wege   gewidmet, sondern bleiben Privatwege, auch wenn sie zwischenzeitlich ins   Eigentum der Stadt oder Gemeinde gelangt sind. Es wird angenommen,  dass  Wirtschaftswege ursprünglich (einige bei den Aufteilungen der   Gemeinschaftsflächen zu Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts) aus dem Eigentum   der anliegenden Grundstücke entstanden und weiterhin für deren Nutzung   bestimmt sind.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaftsweg

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man erstmal bei der Gemeinde oder beim entsprechenden Amt nach(an)fragen, wie das im einzelnen gehandhabt wird.

In Bawü wurde dieses Jahr die Anzahl der Ordnungshüter erhöht, insbesondere um die Feldwege zu kontrollieren.

Wie gesagt, ob das in anderen Bundesländern auch so verfolgt wird weis ich leider nicht.

Aber die Aufstockung - zum Zwecke der Kontrolle - macht mich schon nachdenklich.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



> In Bawü wurde dieses Jahr die Anzahl der Ordnungshüter erhöht, insbesondere um die Feldwege zu kontrollieren.


Lächerlich und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dies sogar stimmt!
Erinnert mich daran, wenn ich immer wieder sehe, wie die Bullizei die Zweiräder von kleinen Buben kontrolliert.
Als ob es keine anderen wichtigen Aufgaben in diesem Land gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Corinna68 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Fuehrungsbache schrieb:


> Der Feldweg (Wirtschaftsweg) ist aber kein öffentlicher Verkehrsraum !


Genau und zudem muß ich für den privaten Wirtschaftsweg auch noch Grundsteuern und Oberflächenwasser bezahlen und muß ihn auf meine kosten instand halten.
Da kommen halt Steine hin oder es wird Quer gepflügt,weil es unbelehrbare gibt
Da kommt jeder Fahrradfahrer rüber oder durch und kann seine Radtour in der Natur genießen


----------



## Ulli3D (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also - ich würde da weiter durchfahren - zur Not hilft Dir, dass erstmal alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist!
> 
> ...



Lieber nicht. Jetzt weiß er, dass das ein Privatweg ist und ihm das befahren verboten wurde. Beim nächsten Mal ist es dann Hausfriedensbruch!


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Lieber nicht. Jetzt weiß er, dass das ein Privatweg ist und ihm das befahren verboten wurde. Beim nächsten Mal ist es dann Hausfriedensbruch!




Lieber Ulli - bei allem Respekt - aber lies mal bitte - denke nach - und überlege Dir bitte, ob da beim Fall des TE auch nur eins der Tatbestandsmerkmale wirklich vorliegt!?!

--> wenn überhaupt, dann käme für einen solchen privaten Weg nur "befriedetes Besitztum" in Frage, was aber bei einem nichtbeschilderten, unbeschrankten - ergo *OFFENEM* Feldweg zeifelsohne *nicht* vorliegt!!!

Mit Zaun, Gatter oder Schranke *KANN* das anders sein - aber ein OFFENER Feldweg scheidet tatbestandlich wirklich aus - selbst bei einem bereits ausgesprochenen Verbot!

*§ 123 (StGB)
*

*Hausfriedensbruch*

                                  (1) Wer in die Wohnung, in die Geschäftsräume oder in das  befriedete Besitztum eines anderen oder in abgeschlossene Räume, welche  zum öffentlichen Dienst oder Verkehr bestimmt sind, widerrechtlich  eindringt, oder wer, wenn er ohne Befugnis darin verweilt, auf die  Aufforderung des Berechtigten sich nicht entfernt, wird mit  Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
 (2) Die Tat wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt.




Also - entschuldige bitte - aber Hausfriedensbruch im vorliegenden Fall ist echt Unsinn!

Bei Detailfragen bitte eine PN - aber Du kannst ja lesen und wirst verstehen, dass dieser § einfach nicht greift! 

Bevor Du nun noch etwas über "Landfriedensbruch" schreibst, lies auch bitte zunächst diese Vorschrift einmal, *BEVOR* Du schreibst!



Frohe Ostern!




Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (20. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Tja Ernie, der Knackpunkt ist das befriedete Grundstück, das muss nicht eingefriedet sein.

Definition für befriedetes Grundstück lt. Wikipedia:

*Privatgrund* ist ein befriedetes Besitztum, das entweder einer Privatperson, einem Unternehmen oder der öffentlichen Hand  gehört. Der Zutritt oder die Zufahrt ist entweder nur Berechtigten  erlaubt, oder es ist aufgrund seiner Einfriedung erkennbar, dass es sich  um Privatgrund handelt.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tja Ernie, der Knackpunkt ist das befriedete Grundstück, das muss nicht eingefriedet sein.
> 
> Definition für befriedetes Grundstück lt. Wikipedia:
> 
> ...




Netter Versuch - aber ich schöpfe meine Information aus dem Gesetzeskommentar, den auch nahezu jeder Richter in unserem Land benutzt (Tröndle/Fischer zum StGB) - und *NICHT* aus Wikipedia, wo beinahe jeder was schreiben darf....

Mein Tröndle / Fischer vermerkt bei § 123 StGB zum "befriedeten Besitztum", dass eine "äußerlich erkennbare" Eingrenzung (objektiv!) Voraussetzung ist.

Das scheint mir vorliegend einfach objektiv nicht gegeben zu sein, bei  einem solchen Feldweg und die bloße Behauptung von einer x-beliebigen  Frau, welche sich als Berechtigte geriert / aufspielt vermag daran  meiner Ansicht nach auch erstmal nix zu ändern!

Des weiteren soll nach dem Kommentar *kein* "befriedetes Besitztum" vorliegen, bei "sonst dem Gemeingebrauch unterliegenden nicht eingezäunten Grundstücken" - was nach meiner Auffassung bei einem Feldweg der Fall sein dürfte, der sonst problemlos von Fußgängern und Radfahrern ebenfalls genutzt wird.

Das scheint mir vorliegend einfach objektiv nicht gegeben zu sein, bei einem solchen Feldweg und die bloße Behauptung von einer x-beliebigen Frau, welche sich als Berechtigte geriert / aufspielt vermag daran meiner Ansicht nach auch erstmal nix zu ändern!

Das reicht mir - natürlich kann man mit der Wiki-Fundstelle argumentieren, aber DEN Gesetzeskommentar der Praxis halte ich da für zielführender & zuverlässiger!




Dir und Deinen Lieben auch frohe Ostern!

Ernie


----------



## oberfranke (20. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*

Das unberechtigte befahren eines Weges ist bestenfalls ne Ordnungswidrigkeit. 
Dazu muss aber schon deutlich  sein das dieser Weg gesperrt ist. 
Steht  ein Verkehrszeichen 250 dort, ist es auch nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, kostet 30,--€ und fertig. Bei Vorsatz sind es etwa 60,--€. Da muss jeder selber wissen was es ihm wert ist.
Ist kein Weg da sondern nur "zwei Spuren in der Wiese" kostet es genau so viel. 

Das Hauptproblem ist dabei sicher der Verein- da viele Vereine - mit Recht-  auf solche Ordnungswidrigkeiten -zumindest im Wiederholungsfall-  mit Erlaubnisscheinentzug reagieren und da sollte man sich doch sehr genau überlegen ob einen das die Sache wert ist.


----------



## zokker (20. April 2014)

*AW: Wegerecht auf unbeschildertem Feldweg*



Purist schrieb:


> So sieht er dann aus, der Föderalismus. Die einen waren schon früh fortschrittlich im Denken, wenn auch teilweise Rückständig in der Infrastruktur, die anderen ärgern sich noch heute mit den Überbleibseln aus totalitären Adelszeiten herum, als Wegenutzung ein irrsinnig teurer Spaß gewesen ist.


 
Und das wird noch ewig so weiter gehen, die Diskussion hier beweist es ja.


----------

